# Cheap and Good looking



## Youngturner101 (Jan 13, 2013)

Does anyone know of a fountain pen kit that is cheap but also looks good? I am looking to get started into fountain pens and don't know which kit to start with. Suggestions with links is nice. Thanks


----------



## Exabian (Jan 13, 2013)

I found this kit easy 

http://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/mer...ode=PKPT100FCH&Category_Code=presimo-pen-kits


----------



## K-9 Man (Jan 13, 2013)

The Presimo is also the first kit I used for a fountain pen and really like it.


----------



## PeetyInMich (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey thats how i describe myself!   JK.  I like the virage rollerball but the FP version looks  a little fatter up near the nib end.


----------



## gbpens (Jan 13, 2013)

Check out the plating of any kits you are considering. That is far more important than ease of making. Fountain pens tend to be a thin market in terms of selling and gifts. You will put in the same material, supplies, time, etc. on a cheap plating as on a highly durable  plating such as rhodium or titanium. In the long run quality trumps easy. Take on the challenge.


----------



## DannyHeatley (Jan 13, 2013)

I liked the Jr. Gent II. I paid about 4. 50 from timberbits.


----------



## Tage (Jan 14, 2013)

I like the Atrax from Exoticblanks.


----------



## CREID (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm so disappointed. When I saw the heading (Cheap and Good Looking) I thought this thread would be about me.

Sigh!


----------



## rsulli16 (Jan 14, 2013)

i practised on tycoons from PSI. Not the cheapest , but less than mos of hem. plus it is a good looking pen IMHO
Sulli


----------



## c.m. dupier (Jan 17, 2013)

I go with the Pressimo from Pennstate Ind.
Chuck


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 17, 2013)

that is jr gent I not the 2.  



DannyHeatley said:


> I liked the Jr. Gent II. I paid about 4. 50 from timberbits.


----------



## scottsheapens (Jan 17, 2013)

I just ordered 20 from timberbits in Australia. $4.00 each and free shipping if you spend $80.00 AUD.


----------



## Hunter1787 (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the Atrax. I've made a couple of them and really like the non blingy, simple look. 

John


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jan 18, 2013)

I am a fan of the presimo. 2.5 inch tube lets you get two pens out of one blank, great for rollerball/fountain matching sets. 

the nibs that come with them are pretty good too, though they are still the cheap chinese ones, they will hold up. Unfortunately Bock nibs are kind of a loose fit in the housings :/

Great balance too, and when they are all lined up in a case they just look so great!

Randy


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jan 20, 2013)

Hunter1787 said:


> I like the Atrax. I've made a couple of them and really like the non blingy, simple look.
> 
> John



And not cheap. The Atrax is a great looking pen and not priced badly. I like this size pen and I think it is a great value.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jan 20, 2013)

All pen turners have extra of something...some of us might have extra super nice kits that you can trade something that you might have extra stuff for..since price is a factor, try looking through your stuff, find somethings you can part with and post for a trade in the "trade/sale" section.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Jan 20, 2013)

After you get used to making fountain pens, make sure to get a jewlers loop and learn how to tune the nibs on the kits so if you ever buy a bock or other upgrade nib you can do the same with those, though the writing with an upgrade nib is a much better experience right out the bag than a kit nib! It all cost money so it took me awhile to get a loop etc, but it was worth it!!!!


----------

